# does the new Nokia 3310 run java games?



## blueagent1999 (Dec 27, 2017)

does anyone know if the new nokia 3310 can run java games or not?

thanks for the help.


----------



## Traace (Jan 4, 2018)

AFAIK the 2G is not allowed to sideload J2ME apps, but the 3G supports it


----------



## blueagent1999 (Jan 5, 2018)

THANK YOU SO MUCH! OMG YOU ARE THE BEST! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------

